# Seen in Slowenien, Norditalien und Ungarn



## Isfandiar (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
kennt jemand Seen in Slowenien, Norditalien oder Ungarn, wo man schon vor dem 20. März beginnen könnte zu angeln, ich meine wegen den Schonzeiten.
Unsere Gruppe wollte eigentlich zu nem Privatteich in der Slowakei, aber da sollen momentan massen an Schnee liegen, und es könnte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch zu kalt und zu verschneit sein zum Angeln. Wie dem auch sei, das ist der Grund, weshalb ich nach Ausweich-Gewässern suche.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen. #h 
mfg
Isfandiar


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Seen in Slowenien, Norditalien und Ungarn*

Wenns dir ECHT 
um ein DATE in Slowenien geht ruf ich gute Kollegen für dich an...
Wann soll es losgehen???

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Isfandiar (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Seen in Slowenien, Norditalien und Ungarn*

*g* naja, ein Date würde ich es nicht nennen, denn wie gesagt, es wäre möglich, dass die Dame bzw das Gewässer dann alleine herumsitzt und auf uns wartet. |rolleyes 
wir wollen am 20. März losfahren und zurück soll es am 25. gehen, kennst du da Seen wo man zu dem Zeitpunkt schon beginnen könnte zu angeln?


----------



## Isfandiar (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Seen in Slowenien, Norditalien und Ungarn*

Kann mir da vielleicht noch irgendwer ein paar Gewässer-Tips geben, jeder offene Kanaldeckel würde weiterhelfen :m


----------



## posengucker (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Seen in Slowenien, Norditalien und Ungarn*

Hallo,

neben den bekannten Gewässern in Ungarn wie Balaton und Velence See fallen mir spontan noch Fadd Dombori, der KIS Balaton und Aranyponty ein.

Der Kis Balaton soll ein Ableger des Balaton sein, der einen sehr guten Bestand aufweist. Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht befischt.

Aranyponty ist eine große Teichlandschaft im Süden Ungarns. Hier kann man auch ein Haus mieten. Es gibt Teiche nur mit Graskarpfen, Welsen und grossen Karpfen. Weiters Teiche mit allen Fischarten. Habe dort einen Tag, allerdings im Sommer, verbracht und rundherum haben sie recht gut gefangen.

Fadd Dombori ist ein ehemaliger Altarm der Donau, der jedoch abgetrennt wurde. Angeblich das beste Welsgewässer Ungarns. Es gibt aber auch Zander und Karpfen.

Bayansenje gibt es auch noch. Liegt an der ungarisch- slowenischen Grenze. Ist ein kleiner Staussee mit gutem Raubfischbestand, Allerdings muss man ein Hotelzimmer nebenan nehmen, um Nachtfischen zu dürfen. Hat aber den Character einer Badewanne, da rundherum betoniert.

Leider sind die von mir befischten Gewässer alle mit Zwergwelsen verseucht (ausser Bayansenje, Aranyponty geht und Fadd Dombori ist arg). 

Wie es in den genannten Locations mit der Schneelage ausschaut, weiß ich leider nicht. Mein ungarischer Angelhändler hat mir nur erzählt, daß es heuer in Ungarn sehr viele Verkehrstote wegen des Schnees gibt.

Per, wo ich früher immer fischte, gibt es leider nicht mehr.

Wenn Ihr nähere Infos braucht, dann schick mit eine PM.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Anderson (1. März 2005)

*AW: Seen in Slowenien, Norditalien und Ungarn*

Hallo !
Das hab ich ergoogelt.
http://www.urlaub.de/slowenien-angeln-.0.html
http://www.fischundfang.de/artikelbeitrag/artikelbeitrag_24102.html

Die Drau in Slowenien Drava genannt soll auch ein fischreiches Gewässer sein.
Anderson


----------



## posengucker (1. März 2005)

*AW: Seen in Slowenien, Norditalien und Ungarn*

Hi,

auch mein Angelhändler aht mit bestätigt, daß die Drau ein gutes Gewässer ist. Allerdings brauchst du einen Guide um die wirklich interessanten Stellen zu finden. Am besten vor Ort einen Einheimischen ausfindig machen (dort sprechen relativ viele Leute deutsch) der die Location kennt, ein kleine Investition und es kann losgehen.

Da ein See gesucht wurde, habe ich die Drau nicht angeführt.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Isfandiar (1. März 2005)

*AW: Seen in Slowenien, Norditalien und Ungarn*

ahh, besten dank für die Beiträge  
ja, wie Posengucker richtig gesagt hat, suchen wir nen See, da wir eigentlich überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Flüssen haben.
Ich hoffe es wird in nächster Zeit etwas wärmer, und all die Gewässer sind net zugefroren. #t


----------

